# Really legit?



## Nyde (Jul 29, 2014)

Does purchase peptides sometimes scam? I ask this because I ordered from this a bottle of vardenafil a few months ago. The stuff is pretty potent. To full eye droppers and I have a boner for hours!  This time around they had their "2 for 1" sale going. I ordered more vardenafil and this batch sucked! 2 full eye droppers didn't do squat! I had to take double the amount!  

Do these guys scam from time to time? Did they pretty much just decrease the potency in that one batch and throw a "2 for 1" sale promo on it in order to boost sales?


----------



## exerciseordie (Jul 29, 2014)

All research chem sites are hit and miss. They are for research use only as well


----------



## Rayjay1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Not all are hit and miss


----------



## independent (Jul 30, 2014)

Check out ironmag research. You wont be disappointed.


----------



## JJB1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Big research sites use multiple suppliers. Purchase is so large they have 7 different companies supplying them so there are most likely inconsistencies among batches.

i rep for SuperiorPeptide. We use two USA suppliers for all our peptldes and research chems. Our products are consistently very potent. We have a BOGO sale going on right now if you'd like to try us out. Our products are the same whether they are on BOGO or full price. My boss is extremely honest. Click on my signature banner and use the BOGO code *FREEBOGO*.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Jul 30, 2014)

See that?  Between Blue Sky Peptide, Ironmag, and Superior there are three people saying it's not hit or miss.  I think it's just WHO you work with.

(pick me pick me!   )


----------



## Mudge (Jul 30, 2014)

Two full eye droppers sounds like you are overdosing, it is better to use less than more. I am a cialis lover myself and am almost 40 years old, you shouldn't need nor is it healthy to use big doses.


----------



## Nyde (Aug 8, 2014)

JJB1 said:


> Big research sites use multiple suppliers. Purchase is so large they have 7 different companies supplying them so there are most likely inconsistencies among batches.
> 
> i rep for SuperiorPeptide. We use two USA suppliers for all our peptldes and research chems. Our products are consistently very potent. We have a BOGO sale going on right now if you'd like to try us out. Our products are the same whether they are on BOGO or full price. My boss is extremely honest. Click on my signature banner and use the BOGO code *FREEBOGO*.



Bro, you getting my PMs?


----------



## SheriV (Aug 8, 2014)

from heavy himself regarding ironmag research


*IronMag Research Chems* provides top of the line liquid research chemicals. All chemicals have been verified using mass spectrometry, HPLC testing and COA's. 

IMR will not sell any product until we review the testing reports on every single batch. 

These are the finest of research chemicals.

IMR will have a limited line of products in the beginning but will expand as demand dictates when genuine chemicals can be sourced.

Beta products will be 60ml bottles of the following research chemicals





*Clenbuterol HCL*
*Liothyronine Sodium (T3)*
*Liquid Anastrozol*
*Liquid Clomiphene Citrate*
*Liquid Tamoxifen Citrate*
*Pramipexole HCL*
*Tadalafil Citrate*
*Exemestane*



You can expect high quality research chemicals with excellent customer service from IronMag Research Chems.


----------



## ElitePeptides (Aug 9, 2014)

I wouldn't think they would do that..


----------

